# Nachvollziehen welche Methoden aufgerufen werden?



## mrbela (16. Mai 2012)

Hey Leute?

gibt es in Eclipse ein Tool, mit dem ich nachschauen kann, wenn ich meine main-Methode ausführe, welche Methoden er aufgerufen hat? Das Debuggen kenne ich, damit gehts ja auch, aber nicht so kompfortabel. Und auf System.outs will ich auch verzichten.

Da muss es doch irgendwas geben oder?

Danke!


----------



## Fant (16. Mai 2012)

Was passt dir denn an Debuggern nicht? Oder anders gefragt: Was erwartest du denn überhaupt genau?

Alternativ würden mir noch Logger (Logger (Java 2 Platform SE v1.4.2)) einfallen..

Gruß Fant


----------



## mrbela (17. Mai 2012)

mh, bei Debuggen müsst ja überall breakpoints setzen...

Ich will eher so eine Art Sequenzdiagramm rauskriegen. Mit dem Debugger geht das zwar, da müsst ich mir aber alle Punkte, an denen er angehalten ist, aufschreien.

Gibts nicht sowas in Eclipse?

Dass ich ausgespuckt kriege welche Methoden er mit welchen Parametern aufgerufen hat??

Danke!!


----------



## kama (17. Mai 2012)

Hi,

Meinst Du die "Calling Hierarchie" ? 

Gruß
Karl-Heinz Marbaise


----------

